# Increase for Qualified Adult - FIS&JSA question



## yellow76 (5 Jan 2013)

I receive 106.40 per week JSA
My Husband earns 450 (net)  per week works full time

So our income is 556.40 per week. 

According to what I've read my husband may be entitled to FIS (we've 2 kids so under limit of 602euro)

I'm confused about the increase for qualified adult. 

Can anyone shine any light on this? Would I lose some of my JSA if we were to receive FIS? Would it be worth applying for?


----------



## an duin (6 Jan 2013)

it shouldnt affect your jsa,you would be 27euro better off per week.


----------



## yellow76 (6 Jan 2013)

Thank you for your reply an Dúin. 

I'm sorry, but I miscalculated weekly pay. The correct figures are:

Dh weekly pay is 486 (2106 per month)
My JSA 106.40


So 486 + 106.40 = 592.40 per week. 

It still comes under the limit of €602. 

Do you think we still might be eligible? Would my JSA be affected in this instance?


----------



## an duin (7 Jan 2013)

as your family income is under the 602euro required you are entitled to claim fis,you will receive 20 euro per week as it is the minimum payment.


----------



## an duin (7 Jan 2013)

your jsa wont be affected as fis is only a top up payment


----------



## yellow76 (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks but I thought I read somewhere that my increase for qualified adult would be affected??

Apologies for being so unclear, I'm not even sure what increase for qualified adult is..


----------



## an duin (10 Jan 2013)

that is your jsa payment,contact citizen info and they will explain all in 5 minutes


----------



## pudds (10 Jan 2013)

> *Who is a qualified adult?*
> 
> A qualified adult is someone you are married to or living with as husband and wife and who you are wholly or mainly maintaining.​ If your spouse or partner is earning €100.00 per week or  less you will get a full increase for a qualified adult. If their  earnings are between €100.01 and €310.00 gross per week, you will  receive a reduced rate of the increase for a qualified adult.​



http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publicatio...tsforaqualifiedadultandqualifiedchildren.aspx


---


----------



## yellow76 (10 Jan 2013)

Thank you for replies. From what I read there, given my husbands wages (over 310euro)  I shouldn't be getting increase for QA, but it looks to me like I am? How can I check this? 

Have I got this all wrong?


----------



## pudds (10 Jan 2013)

yellow76 said:


> Thank you for replies. From what I read there, given my husbands wages (over 310euro)  I shouldn't be getting increase for QA, but it looks to me like I am? How can I check this?
> 
> Have I got this all wrong?



you can check here.     CLAIM   FOR AN ADULT DEPENDANT (IQA)


----------



## yellow76 (10 Jan 2013)

I've read all of this and am still confused

Because I'm claiming Jobseekers benefit, and its means tested, does that mean I automatically can claim for qualified adult, even though my husband earns more than the 310euro a week?


----------



## pudds (10 Jan 2013)

yellow76 said:


> I receive 106.40 per week JSA
> My Husband earns 450 (net)  per week works full time
> 
> So our income is 556.40 per week.
> ...



Forget about Qualified Adult for your husband, he is not dependent on you.

FIS is the way  to go.  Applying for FIS will not reduce your JSA but is designed to give you more if your entitled to it.


----------



## yellow76 (13 Jan 2013)

That's right. he's not dependant on me. He earns more than 310euro a week so why is my JSA calculated, giving me an increase for him?

Personal allowance 188
Increase for q.a.     124.80
increase for q.c x2  59.60 = 372.40 - 266 (Our means) = 106.40 my jsa. 

Is this correct? From what I'm reading I may not be entitled to claim increase for q.a  ( I didn't claim for him on the form, but this is what has come back from s.w)


----------



## gipimann (13 Jan 2013)

You're on Jobseeker's Allowance, not Jobseeker's Benefit.   The €310 earnings limit for QA increases applies to Jobseeker's Benefit only - i.e. if you were in receipt of Jobseeker's Benefit, you would not be entitled to a qualified adult increase due to your other half's earnings.

The method of calculating entitlement for Jobseekers Allowance is different:

Means from employment are deducted from the full family rate (including QA and QC - child increases) to determine the rate of payment.

More information can be found here:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...e_payments/work_and_jobseekers_allowance.html


----------



## yellow76 (14 Jan 2013)

Phew. Thanks Gipimann. That's sorted. 

Thank you so much everyone


----------

